# Koralia 4



## charlie (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, I am a newbie here and a newbie to saltwater. I am currently cycling a 50 gallon 36x18.5x18 and recently purchased a koralia 4. Do you think it's overkill? The koralia 4 is rated for 1200 gph. Thanks!!


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome,

Depends on the livestock you plan on keeping, and the amount and position of the rockwork. It is possible to have too much flow, this can be fixed by positioning the head so that it is not pointed directly at any corals.

I currently have 2 4's in a 65. Both up in the back corners, angled towards the center of the front pane. Nothing is directly in the path of the flow, and creates very random flow at the front.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I definitely know it's overkill in my tank lol should...i got it at big als last weekend i have only put it on twice i think it would be just enuff in a 50....


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

My opinion on the Koralia's are changing quickly. I've been using six of the Koralia 4's for the last two years. I purchased a couple from the US prior to being available up there and they had some issues with stray voltage in their original release. Customer service was great as they replaced them without any concerns even though they were purchased outside Canada.

I went to clean my skimmer cup on Thursday night and I got quite a shock, literally. After 2 hrs of testing I found to of the Koralia 4's were leaking stray voltage again. One of my mistakes is I don't currently have a grounding probe, just waiting for the supplier to deliver. I've taken out all 6 Koralia's now and have gone back to just two Seio 1100. Since these 2 are a couple years old there won't be any replacements, not sure if they have improved this with their latest builds. I really wish Hydor made quality goods. I like the design and the flow these give off but I'm not a big fan of having voltage run through me.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> My opinion on the Koralia's are changing quickly. I've been using six of the Koralia 4's for the last two years. I purchased a couple from the US prior to being available up there and they had some issues with stray voltage in their original release. Customer service was great as they replaced them without any concerns even though they were purchased outside Canada.
> 
> I went to clean my skimmer cup on Thursday night and I got quite a shock, literally. After 2 hrs of testing I found to of the Koralia 4's were leaking stray voltage again. One of my mistakes is I don't currently have a grounding probe, just waiting for the supplier to deliver. I've taken out all 6 Koralia's now and have gone back to just two Seio 1100. Since these 2 are a couple years old there won't be any replacements, not sure if they have improved this with their latest builds. I really wish Hydor made quality goods. I like the design and the flow these give off but I'm not a big fan of having voltage run through me.


None of us are a fan of a shock. I use the VorTecs and love them. The only Koralia I have is for mixing my salt water


----------



## mystix (Jul 27, 2009)

A bit offtopic, but where did you get the 50G tank and how much did you get it for? Im looking for something similar.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> My opinion on the Koralia's are changing quickly. I've been using six of the Koralia 4's for the last two years. I purchased a couple from the US prior to being available up there and they had some issues with stray voltage in their original release. Customer service was great as they replaced them without any concerns even though they were purchased outside Canada.
> 
> I went to clean my skimmer cup on Thursday night and I got quite a shock, literally. After 2 hrs of testing I found to of the Koralia 4's were leaking stray voltage again. One of my mistakes is I don't currently have a grounding probe, just waiting for the supplier to deliver. I've taken out all 6 Koralia's now and have gone back to just two Seio 1100. Since these 2 are a couple years old there won't be any replacements, not sure if they have improved this with their latest builds. I really wish Hydor made quality goods. I like the design and the flow these give off but I'm not a big fan of having voltage run through me.


What you're saying is that essentially these units began to leak current, due to tank water sipping into the electronics. I wonder if it is caused by wear and tear or simply occur over time.

I met another reefer before who mentioned the exact same thing, and was telling me it's probably because these are now cheaply made in China. However, all Koralias are made in Italy as far as I know.

In his case, though, some fishes were lost due to the stray current.

It makes me wonder if my Koralia 3 is safe. It sounds like much of the problem occurs from Koralia 4s. I have not heard about problems from smaller units although there were some recalls on 2 and 3 years ago.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yeah, a lot of the problems I have been reading about with the Korallia units seems to be with the bigger Korallias, and not the smaller pumps.

Well folks - better call it safe and just get VorTechs


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I've heard it many times in the past, though I still went out and get a koralia 3...and haven;'t had any problems yet, been a few months atleast,... I will replace with an MP40 in due time though


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's one for sale over at AP....


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

well when all you guys change over to the VorTechs any chance i can get a koralia 3 ?? Koralia 4 waay too powerful for my tank so only turning it on like once a week for the sand...guess only gonna be able to use it when i get the bigger tank


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> There's one for sale over at AP....


oh I know  but I will buy a new one most likely when the time comes.... going to get a new fixture first  and laptop...desktop is going out the door, so is my current laptop....


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I can drill my tank and put a closed loop on cheaper then one of the vortech's, no thanks  Maybe when they are ummmm a little less expensive.


----------



## charlie (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of the reponses. I wish I had posted this before going out and buying one. Mystix, I got the tank from my brother who did not want it anymore


----------

